

What offline hassles have you encountered recently? - littledude

some examples:<p>finding a taxi cab during peak hours (uber), ordering lunch for your office (zerocater), finding a place to sleep when hotels are sold out (airbnb)
======
bks
Getting physical checks to the bank for deposit without having to fight
traffic. I just end up mailing them, but my accountant wants "a deposit slip"
from the bank when they get it.

~~~
littledude
did a quick search, looks like this can be done depending on your bank. if i'm
not mistaken it's called a 'return receipt', here's an example:

<http://www.us.hsbc.com/1/2/3/personal/checking/depositbymail>

